# Avicularia Versicolor Slings?



## noelr (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey guys, so I have been interested in buying an avicularia versicolor sling. This will be my first sling to take care of. Do you recommend this species? Why or why not? I've heard they're notorious for dying for "no reason". What could be the cause of this? I know they're aboreal as well, but I'm not sure how to set up its enclosure. I have a few ideas for humidity, but please give me some insight on your ideas, as I know they need to be kept in a moist, humid enviroment. Also I have seen people use pill bottles for slings, but what do you recommend? If you have any pictures of your setup or good ideas to help support the avicularia versicolor species please post them. I have read countless care sheets, even took a read in the tarantulas keepers guide and watched a few care videos. The fact they die "for no reason" really throws me off though. I would like some help with the enclosure and what/what not to use for the enclosure as I've never kept a sling before. Sorry for the long question(s). The sling I'm hoping for is .5 inch. I'm not too familiar with the instar situation, sorry.


----------



## giantisopod (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a versicolor sling that I've had for the past year and have had no problems - I would absolutely recommend them. At that size (0.5 inches) you could keep it in a small pot, maybe 2 or 3 inches in diameter, with a twig for it to climb, and with plenty of tiny air holes round the sides of the tub as well as on top.  Cross-ventilation (air holes round the side) seems to be the secret, along with not overdoing the humidity.  I keep my avics on the dry side and they're doing really well; I just add a bit more water to the substrate when I see that it's dried out.  Definitely don't soak the sub.  As the sling gets a bit bigger, just transfer to a larger enclosure, but again making sure that you've got plenty of ventilation.  Good luck - versis are great Ts!


----------



## macbaffo (Jun 23, 2013)

There is a thread about versi sling that is active...you may want to check it for further info.
How long in body length will be the sling?
What already said is good but i would add a water dish or bottle cap with water just in case it will need extra hydration. Mist on the side or on the web so it can drink.

If you are afraid it will drown in the dish just add some substrate in it. It will soak slowing evaporation but it will be enough solid to walk on.


----------



## noelr (Jun 23, 2013)

You have definitely calmed my mind, giantisopod! I appreciate it!

---------- Post added 06-23-2013 at 03:33 AM ----------

Thanks, macbaffo! I seem to be really worried about humidity because I dont want my avic sling to die for no reason and Im thinking humidity could be a factor. Dont know-guesswork lol. Thanks though. Oh and the body length- dont know much. Just go on ken the bug guys site and the avicularia versicolor slings have only a measurement of ".5 inch".


----------



## macbaffo (Jun 23, 2013)

Depending on what size you will get the sling you will need to think about the enclosure in advance.


----------



## Hobo (Jun 23, 2013)

They can die for "no reason" just like every other species of sling out there, but that's no reason to be worried.
Keep it in something that's ventilated and that is at least 2-3x as tall as its DLS. A web anchor like a piece of bark, cork or plastic plant will be appreciated, but will have no trouble creating its own webbed home without one. Keep it at whatever comfortable room temperature you have, and feed it at least once every week or two. Make sure it had access to water, be it a dish when it (and its enclosure) is larger or occasional watering a when it gets dry when it's a sling. That's pretty much all there is to it.

As for substrate in the dish, don't do that. You don't want perpetually swampy substrate in there, and there's little chance if it drowning anyway. Instead, use a small rock or two so that feeders will be less likely to drown themselves.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Jun 23, 2013)

Avics aren't a good first sling for many people, but others do fine with them.  They're more delicate than the average terrestrial sling.  The balance of humidity and ventilation is important, and a number of people don't get that right and lose the spider.  It all depends on how much of a 'feel' you have for it.


----------



## macbaffo (Jun 23, 2013)

Chance of drowning is only when they are little.  One the important things is also not giving them a dish larger than T's dls.
I use substrate in the cap bottle with my african species and used it with some avics. No problems so far.
Talking about probability, with putting rocks in the dish there is a little chance they will injure themself falling on them. In both ways you have chances but i think they are so little that they are irrelevant.


----------



## Hersh77tess (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't want to hijack the thread but as far as room temperature goes,,,, would that be 60 as a low? I live in an older house that the warmest I can absolutely guarantee in the winter is 60-63. I really want an Avic but I don't have the cash to put insulation in yet. 
(I thought starting a new thread might be repetitive) 
Thanks


----------



## prairiepanda (Jun 23, 2013)

Ts can handle 60F no problem, but I wouldn't keep them at that temperature constantly. Maybe get a small electric heater for the area your Ts will be in? It wouldn't have to be on 24/7.


----------



## Hersh77tess (Jun 23, 2013)

prairiepanda said:


> Ts can handle 60F no problem, but I wouldn't keep them at that temperature constantly. Maybe get a small electric heater for the area your Ts will be in? It wouldn't have to be on 24/7.


Yea? I will do that.


----------



## noelr (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah, thats why I asked for any tips, pictures or information about the enclosure as I have never kept a sling before.

---------- Post added 06-23-2013 at 08:56 PM ----------

I appreciate the response, and what do you think I should use for an enclosure? I have saved pill bottles, deli cups , and other things. What dimensions do you recommend?

---------- Post added 06-23-2013 at 08:57 PM ----------

I kinda get where you're going; that's why I was worried about that particular factor? Any suggestions on how to maintain humidity? Spraying the sides/lid kind of thing?

---------- Post added 06-23-2013 at 08:59 PM ----------

Actually I'm really glad you asked that. I was worried about that along with humidity/ventilation?


----------



## prairiepanda (Jun 24, 2013)

My versi slings live in McDonald's sundae cups! I'll have to snap a pic for ya. Whatever container you choose to use, you can set it upright or upside-down depending on what you prefer. Having it upside-down, you greatly reduce the risk of the sling bolting out and escaping when you open the enclosure, because they instinctively run up. Many people keep them in upright enclosures without issues, though.

I filled the lid with substrate, which I keep slightly damp, and poked holes around the top edge of the substrate to discourage mold. I also poked some holes in the sides of the container, but the main ventilation is through a hole I cut at the top where I glued on a piece of pantyhose. I occasionally give the web a light mist through the vent, if the sling isn't sitting there. I glued a plastic plant to the side of the container, rather than planting it in the dirt, so that way I won't destroy the sling's web when I open the enclosure. I leave food on the substrate and they find it just fine, but if you have an upright enclosure you can usually put food directly on their web.

edit: here's a pic of my setup! This one was sold to me as a 1/2" sling, but it's really more like 2/3" to 3/4".





And for a closer look at my ventilation:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## noelr (Jun 24, 2013)

Great! This is what Im looking for: pictures and descriptions! How do you feed it? Is there a lid of some sort or a hole at the bottom? If you open it to feed it will it bolt that way? Im guessing you just open the lid the way it was?...


----------



## Kodi (Jun 24, 2013)

prairiepanda said:


> My versi slings live in McDonald's sundae cups!


That's a great idea. I might have to steal it!


----------



## prairiepanda (Jun 24, 2013)

noelr said:


> Great! This is what Im looking for: pictures and descriptions! How do you feed it? Is there a lid of some sort or a hole at the bottom? If you open it to feed it will it bolt that way? Im guessing you just open the lid the way it was?...


I can take the whole "lid" off from the bottom. I put the top down on a flat surface and the sling can't escape that way. If they bolt, they usually go straight up since they're arboreal. This setup allows them to run up without escaping. If you aren't sure what I'm talking about I can take a pic of it open later today after work.



Kodi said:


> That's a great idea. I might have to steal it!


They're a great size! And I like the depth of the lid. One of the cafeterias on campus has similar cups for their pudding.
The small Amac boxes we always see on these forums can be used similarly, but I like the soft plastic of these cups because its easier to make modifications.


----------



## Osmo (Jun 24, 2013)

i wouldnt worry to much about the humidity. i personally leave my versicolor in a dry enclosure with just mildly damp sub from misting once a week. its molted 2 times in 9 months with no issues and is a fat plump little thing,


----------



## sweetypie (Jun 25, 2013)

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/landedinmyeyes/sets/72157628377230251/*

Modular arboreal enclosures link above.
They all work great and serve the purpose.
An easy to clean water dish is a plus.
A whole new bottom can be prepared, so all you have to do is swap the top section.
The top section can be placed on the flat ground during the water change with minimum escape artist action.
They usually roost up top and stay in their web up there.
Don't get bit!


----------



## prairiepanda (Jun 25, 2013)

How you keep the two parts together and still be able to separate them easily? Those are good ideas for when the slings start to get bigger...especially for poecis, with their crazy growth rates.


----------



## Mike41793 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yea, i'm curious how you got those two parts to connect with those white rings? 

The mc d's sundae cup is a great idea! Good excuse for me to eat ice cream haha


----------



## sweetypie (Jun 25, 2013)

prairiepanda said:


> How you keep the two parts together and still be able to separate them easily?





Mike41793 said:


> Yea, i'm curious how you got those two parts to connect with those white rings?


Duct tape, magnets or anything that you have in the house.
Tape is the cheapest.
If its placed correctly, the removal is easy to get into and strong to hold together.


----------



## BakerBert (Oct 6, 2013)

Whoops, wrong thread


----------

